# G101, Megs Super Degreaser or A.N Other?



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi guys,

I've always been a fan of G101 when it comes to getting rid of grime, whether it be a very diluted spritz over areas like grills that need a decent clean/aggitation with a detailing brush or a more concentrated solution for arches, shuts and engine bays...

However, from talking to a few friends (Gally if you're reading this I blame you!), I have wondered whether I could buy/need to buy/would see a difference in another product. 

Surfex HD and Megs SuperDegreaser spring to mind, mainly through reading some of Clark's posts in the Studio section...

All thoughts welcome!

:detailer:


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

To be honest with you and if you dont mind me saying but i have only used Megs Super degreaser and have found it affective, its great to work with and does its job well. Even diluted at 10:1 its good just for general cleaning and at lower ratio it just gets better.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Megs was going to be my choice for size and dilution but the BH stuff i've used is just ace and if you search for the Surfex mate you'll see actually how many people use it.

I've been a massive 101 fan and user for years now, must have went through gallons of the stuff but Surfex could be new to my stable, it's nice to try different things aswell.

Obviously 101 isn't billed as anything in particular so it's just good at everything (apc) Surfex is good at everything but excells at degreasing which is what I was looking for recently. 

I'll fire you a sample down mate with the rest of the stuff if you really want to try it.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

why the change if its working for you???


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

TelTel said:


> To be honest with you and if you dont mind me saying but i have only used Megs Super degreaser and have found it affective, its great to work with and does its job well. Even diluted at 10:1 its good just for general cleaning and at lower ratio it just gets better.


Appreciated :thumb: I use the Hyper Wash as a general snow foam and spray product and it is super, due to the dilution ratios achieved.



gally said:


> Megs was going to be my choice for size and dilution but the BH stuff i've used is just ace and if you search for the Surfex mate you'll see actually how many people use it.
> 
> I've been a massive 101 fan and user for years now, must have went through gallons of the stuff but Surfex could be new to my stable, it's nice to try different things aswell.
> 
> ...


If you would, lad, would be greatful :thumb:



M4D YN said:


> why the change if its working for you???


A sponge and a chammy leather was working for my father 12 years ago... Change can be good - if there is a product on the market that works better, why not spend the same amount of money on the better product?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> why the change if its working for you???


I think that's the first time anyone has actually asked that question on here.

When on DW throw common sense out the window.

I have 5 pre-wax cleansers now, they all work amazingly well but I just ordered another on Saturday night, go figure!

This isn't the place for sane comments like that! :lol:

Will do JD. JD have you used the Gteq screen sealent yet?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> why the change if its working for you???


I think that's the first time anyone has actually asked that question on here.

When on DW throw common sense out the window. I have 5 pre-wax cleansers now. they all work amazingly well. I just ordered another on Saturday night.

This isn't the place for sane comments like that! :lol:

Will do JD, have you used the Gteq screen sealent yet?


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Not yet buddy, waiting on a new front screen and to polish the marks out of the rest of them. If you think the paint work was bad on the Panzer, you should see the windows  

Once the front has been replaced, I'll be using it. Can send it your way once used/if there's any left?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

@JD,i just cant ever figure out why people are always on the hunt for new products when they get what they need from whats in front of them ,as much as change can be good,it also can make a bad dent in your pocket that you dont need unless your donald trump,and you dont need to tell me about products,i clean for a living and am rather good at it i hear,i also have to clean my house/car/motor bike and van withing that job,but it was only my point at the end of the day,but let me no how you get on and how much better or not the new products are :thumb:

scott


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

JD said:


> Not yet buddy, waiting on a new front screen and to polish the marks out of the rest of them. If you think the paint work was bad on the Panzer, you should see the windows
> 
> Once the front has been replaced, I'll be using it. Can send it your way once used/if there's any left?


The G3?

So you're wanting the P1, C4, G3 and some surfex?

Pics of your sister for me and Mace and i'll think about it.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> @JD,i just cant ever figure out why people are always on the hunt for new products when they get what they need from whats in front of them ,as much as change can be good,it also can make a bad dent in your pocket that you dont need unless your donald trump,and you dont need to tell me about products,i clean for a living and am rather good at it i hear,i also have to clean my house/car/motor bike and van withing that job,but it was only my point at the end of the day,but let me no how you get on and how much better or not the new products are :thumb:
> 
> scott


Totally agree with you and hear what you're saying lad. But if the other products cut throw grime better than what I have currently, it would make my life a lot easier! And the ones I've listed are well known alternatives, so there should be quite a few user opinions  What do you use out of interest chap?



gally said:


> The G3?
> 
> So you're wanting the P1, C4, G3 and some surfex?
> 
> Pics of your sister for me and Mace and i'll think about it.


Nope, have the window stuff from the GT competition lad, so it's just my C4 () and some Surfex  xx


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hang on, mis-read my post buddy, I meant I'll send you the GT Glass stuff when I'm done with it. So pics of your misses for Mace and I  x


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Wait a minute!....

I've got the glass stuff! I thought you wanted to try that p1 polish? 

The C4 should be with me soon, I want to use it first before I send it down! 

Peter emailed me this morning, cracking service from them as always!


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Agreed, Peter and Rob were excellent!

P1 not fussed TBH, but happy to receive! Didn't know you had the glass stuff as well!!

In fact, sod it, I'm going to get AutoGlass round tomorrow. ****ers better not cancel due to the rain!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

My understanding is that G101 is an APC and Surfex is a degreaser.. Fell free to jump on me on this one..


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

@ JD i agree with you again  next thing we no we'll be down the pub for a pint as mates :thumb:

are you wanting an exact on what i use ??

just bought espuma G202(not impressed)

AS G101(amazing)

daisey(great)

star drops(good)

BH surfex(not gave it enough usage yet)


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

qstix said:


> My understanding is that G101 is an APC and Surfex is a degreaser.. Fell free to jump on me on this one..


surfex's main usage is,but seems also very adaptable to target other usages too,which is a bonus:thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> @ JD i agree with you again  next thing we no we'll be down the pub for a pint as mates :thumb:
> 
> are you wanting an exact on what i use ??
> 
> ...


Haha, as long as you do the travelling down to Cheshire buddy :thumb: I think Gally is a wee bit closer 

Agree on Daisy and love my G101. But fancied the Surfex as a "big hitter" for those bad details where the engine bays and arches are left by "you actually wash those parts?" clients 

Plus, if I complain enough, Gally usually swaps products with me/send testers back and forth!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i'll need to look out ma tom tom then 

thats very nice of gally doing that:thumb::thumb:

if i am doing jobs like that,it helps me in that am quite mechanically minded and if need be i'll do my upmost to get it looking its best,so if i can get parts off,i'll do it,but always need to think ahead incase it goes t*ts up :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

If he doesn't send me pics of his sister the swaping will stop... ahem!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

surfex hd is the only product i found to give my plastic or what ever it's made out of roof on my van a very good clean.And i had used tfr g101 etc and the surfex hd is by far better.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Pipe down ex-birthday boy!

Thanks ChrisC, think I will trial it from Gally and take it from there!


----------

